# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Grand Cayman

## griemersma

Had the opportunity to spend a great week on Grand Cayman.  Stayed in a nice condo by the Kaibo Yacht club that was perfect for the two of us.  No rain and about 85 and partly cloudy every day.  Just Perfect!

Most days both breakfast and lunch were prepared in the condo.  Easy to get groceries when you are coming from the airport to the Rum Point area.  The places we did eat at where:
1. Kaibo Yacht Club Bar - Good food and service.
2. Kaibo Dining Room - Only open on the weekends but it was fabulous.
3. Wreck Bar - Bar on Rum Point and it has good sandwiches and mudslides.
4. Over The Edge - 2 years ago we ate here and the food was poor and the service was terrible.  For what ever reason we decided to go back here and give it another try.  Well guess what, the food was poor and the service was terrible. 
5. Lighthouse - Very good dinner.
6. Tukka - New place on the east end and it was average for the price of dinner.  Lobster was over cooked and the sea bass was average( maybe it had freezer burn :) .

Went into Georgetown for about 3 hours and that was plenty.  To busy for us so it was back to the peaceful side of the island.

Read the following books:
1. In the Blink of an Eye: Dale, Daytona, and the Day that Changed Everything
2.  Unbroken: A World War II Story of Survival, Resilience, and Redemption
3.  The Velveteen Rabbit
4. Wading Home: A Novel of New Orleans
Unbroken is probably one of the best books I have read in a long time.  It was fabulous.  Okay, The Velveteen Rabbit was a free download and I have not read that book for years so it was a nice short read of a classic story.

Great trip and starting the plannig for next year.

----------


## Grey

I agree about Unbroken.  Just an incredible story about the resilience of the human spirit.  I read an excerpt in Vanity Fair and then went out and bought the book the same day.

----------


## Theresa

Thanks for the reminder about Unbroken.  I, too, read the excerpt in VF.  This is definitely on my list.

----------


## amyb

And the VELVETEEN RABBIT is an oldie but goodie favorite

----------


## griemersma

You can download a lot of classic books on Amazon and the best part is a lot of them are free!

----------


## rivertrash

Thanks for posting about Grand Cayman.  We have vacationed there many, many times.  When our daughter was small it was our vacation of choice.  We loved the Lighthouse.  GC was where we first heard of St. Barth.  Some people on the beach told us "If you like the Caribbean and you like great food you should try St. Barth."  We went the next year and the rest, as they say, is history.  We have been back to Grand Cayman twice since we started going to St. Barth, but it's been several years now.  We still have wonderful memories of our times there.  Thanks again for reminding me.

----------


## MIke R

Grand Cayman was our regular stomping grounds many many years ago...how long???

the Tiki Bar at the olg Holiday Inn on the beach, with the Barefoot Man ...that long ago...fun times

----------


## rivertrash

> Grand Cayman was our regular stomping grounds many many years ago...how long???
> 
> the Tiki Bar at the olg Holiday Inn on the beach, with the Barefoot Man ...that long ago...fun times



I went for the first time in 93.  My wife (wife to be at that time) and her family had been going for years and invited me after I became a "prospect."  Danced to the Barefoot Many many, many times.  Then they tore down the Holiday Inn.  The last time I saw the Barefoot Man he was playing over at Rum Point.  That's been several years.

----------


## griemersma

I think the Barefoot man plays out on the east end at one of the resorts.  I think it is Morrit's.  Next year I will have to try and get to a show.  The main reason we enjoy Grand Cayman is because we can get there in a fairly short period of time from Minneapolis.  For what ever reason, the flight from MSP to SXM have become very expensive over the last 2 winters.  Maybe the price will go down next winter so we can get back to St. Barts.  Until then, the Caymsn's will have to do.

----------


## MIke R

have you explored Little Cayman or Caymen Brac yet???...two really nice island nearby...great diving

The Barefoot Man must be what??...90??...LOL

----------


## rivertrash

Mike, did you ever know Doris Howard who has the dive place on Little Cayman called Pirates Point?
She is from here. She was married to an oil producer here.  She was a chef who catered.  When they got divorced she made out like a bandit, hooked 'em to Little Cayman and bought Pirates Point.  The last time we were in Grand Cayman we chartered a little plane to fly us over there.  Landed on the gravel runway, rented a little car at the only store on the island and went over to her place for lunch.  Great food.  Most everyone there were divers -- lots of couples and families.  Neat place.

----------


## MIke R

yes I do.....loved Little Cayman.....unbelievable bonefishing there as well as diving

----------


## MIke R

I  was offered a job running a live aboard dive boat in GC....then I heard the pay...and I ran in the opposite direction....LOL

----------


## griemersma

I think the next trip we split the vaction and spend part of our time on one of the other islands.  Not sure if my wife could spend a whole week one of the smaller islands.

----------

